# Rear diff Cooked! Stupid Park Brake!!!!



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

*Rear diff Cooked!*

So we went out for a long run today and everything was going well until we started on our way back. My wife wanted to stop for a minute so while taking a break I noticed she has a gash in her front stock tire and a slow leak as a result, well, not so slow. I plugged the sidewall with a couple of plugs and inflated the tire. I told her to take my BF and I'll take her's to take a close look at the tire in case something goes wrong. After 20 kms she tells me to stop for a minute. When I stop, she says, " What's that smell?" I looked back at my BF that she was riding and smoke was coming up from the rear. Huh, oh!:angryfire: I imediately went to the park brake but where we always put it on when we stop I asked her if she had left it on since we last stopped and for some F'N reason never noticed until we stopped, but she says NO! Turned my attention to the rear diff and it was smoking bad and Reeeeallly Hot! Wrong or not, I dumped about 20 bottles of water on it to cool it ( we had to refill from a local stream after the 1st 4) When it was cool again I checked it over a little but didn't have time to thoroughly do it as we were still 40kms in the bush and dark was approaching in a couple of hours. I don't even know if there is still oil in there but it really smells bad...
So I told her to change quads again and follow me. I made the remainder of the trek to the truck to load the bike. I figured, if the diff is ****ed then what's another 30k and see if it makes it out! It did, but now at home I have yet to take it off the trailer to check. Come morning I will take a closer look but I suspect it's F*&ked! 
I can't believe there isn't a safety switch on the park brake to limit RPM when if it's left on to let the rider know to disengage it. My old Wolverine had that so what gives.
So, what do I do now? Take it to the dealer to overhaul, or is this something I can do myself? I know there's warranty on the quad still but it's rider error so the bill will be all mine. How much should this cost me?

There is still brake there but I suspect not much and bare minimum the seals are cooked with the bearings.
Any insight on how to proceed?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's a simple clutch pack of plates that is the rear wet brake. i suspect you'll need new ones now haha.
that should be the only damaged anything inside the rear. the actual friction discs (you need 3) are 25 bux each. in between those there are seperator discs and then there's pressure discs on the ends. hopefully just the friction discs are toast. the other discs are about 10 bux each.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

So you don't think there'll be damage done to the seals and the bearings with the oil being so hot?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

let's hope for the best 
if u got no leaking now, then the seals held up fine.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

check fluid leval if low refill , ride some an look for leaks, if no leaks do what you need for rear brake, install new rear drive fluid an have fun, by the way make sure you check new riders out to how your machine operates before turning them lose


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

rmax said:


> check fluid leval if low refill , ride some an look for leaks, if no leaks do what you need for rear brake, install new rear drive fluid an have fun, by the way make sure you check new riders out to how your machine operates before turning them lose


That's what I don't get! She's a good rider and has been doing it for years and with a semi-auto none the less which is harder to drive. She must have had a brain fart or something !
Anyway the process begins...I washed the BF good this morning and brougt it in the garage. Not good!
The boot on the pinion shaft that covers the ujoint spline is cooked and cracked, no biggie....But there is a gap between the seal on the pinion and the shaft and the shaft has movement in and out about a 1/4", not so good! I pulled the axles and the seals need to be changed too but get this....Most of the TDH fluid is still in there, but black and burnt! So Now I have to remove the diff....
Is there another way of removing the diff without up through where the tank is? That's a lot of stuff to remove, Whoa! Can't it be turned in position and squeezed out through the sides? I've got the a-arms off and sizing it up...Am I wasting my time?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd make her cook me something in return. Like a big chocolate cake. Or pie. Or both.


:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

WOLVERINE said:


> That's what I don't get! She's a good rider and has been doing it for years and with a semi-auto none the less which is harder to drive. She must have had a brain fart or something !
> Anyway the process begins...I washed the BF good this morning and brougt it in the garage. Not good!
> The boot on the pinion shaft that covers the ujoint spline is cooked and cracked, no biggie....But there is a gap between the seal on the pinion and the shaft and the shaft has movement in and out about a 1/4", not so good! I pulled the axles and the seals need to be changed too but get this....Most of the TDH fluid is still in there, but black and burnt! So Now I have to remove the diff....
> Is there another way of removing the diff without up through where the tank is? That's a lot of stuff to remove, Whoa! Can't it be turned in position and squeezed out through the sides? I've got the a-arms off and sizing it up...Am I wasting my time?


you have to remove the gas tank to pull the rear diff.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I'd make her cook me something in return. Like a big chocolate cake. Or pie. Or both.
> 
> 
> :bigok:


It's my 42nd on Sunday so I get a cake anyhow, but she feels bad enough as it is. I told her not to worry as it gives some education on how the Brute is put together, practice....



phreebsd said:


> you have to remove the gas tank to pull the rear diff.


Yup, you are correct! I had to do it that way after anyways. I thought it would have come if it could be turned sideways but not enough clearance and the tank and the top mount obstructs it anyways.... Oh well, by the book..


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Someone did this to my Yami big bear, same setup. I brought it to the dealer under warranty, said the seals failed, they fixed it under warranty.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

cheapthrills said:


> Someone did this to my Yami big bear, same setup. I brought it to the dealer under warranty, said the seals failed, they fixed it under warranty.


Pretty hard to claim warranty for this!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I probably would have tried the dealer for warranty first, but now, at least you get a little education on your bike...lol

hope it's not too expensive...


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I probably would have tried the dealer for warranty first, but now, at least you get a little education on your bike...lol
> 
> hope it's not too expensive...


I'm in contact with the dealer and they are being very helpful and good about the whole thing. They gave me the number for customer service and I'm going to call this morning and just in case they are ordering the parts as I type this for either senario....They said they will work with me either way!
Cross my fingers!


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I called the dealer last Monday and at first he told me he didn't think Kawie would cover it as it was the engaged brake that caused the problem. I told him, thanks anyways for trying and that I'll pay for the parts and for them to rebuild the diff. 
Later that day he sent me an email stating Kawie got back to him officially about an hour after I spoke with him and they have stepped up to the plate and is covering the rebuild... He didn't say when it'll be ready but I won't be home until later in the month so Hopefully it will be done by then...I was surprised they are doing this but not complaining whatsoever! I think the Kawie and the dealer deserve a big thanks for doing this. I will for sure be giving them my business for my next atv and possible motorcycle down the road, whenever I'm ready!
I'll update you guys when I get it back later this month..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

GOOD DEAL:bigeyes:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You got a good dealer...better stick with them. Most dealers would not have even tried and said too bad...so sad.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> You got a good dealer...better stick with them. Most dealers would not have even tried and said too bad...so sad.


:agreed: Stick with those guys.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> :agreed: Stick with those guys.


I entend too! You don't find much of that anymore these days....They have my business and that's a given!


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Just got back from picking up the BF. Didn't have to pay anything! Just showed up, told them who I was and they loaded the ATV. I talked with the mechanic and parts guy and they said when they got the PO from Kawie they ordered everything they could for the rear diff. Only thing that wasn't replaced was the casing! All bearings, seals, brakes, pinion, gears, crown and shims...Everything!!!
So it should be as good as new now! 
I bought another belt and a few other accessories and for her, thanked them and left! 
That's what I call Dealer Service, 2nd to none!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

WOLVERINE said:


> Just got back from picking up the BF. Didn't have to pay anything! Just showed up, told them who I was and they loaded the ATV. I talked with the mechanic and parts guy and they said when they got the PO from Kawie they ordered everything they could for the rear diff. Only thing that wasn't replaced was the casing! All bearings, seals, brakes, pinion, gears, crown and shims...Everything!!!
> So it should be as good as new now!
> I bought another belt and a few other accessories and for her, thanked them and left!
> That's what I call Dealer Service, 2nd to none!!!


Sweet! There's a keeper-dealer.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Now I need to take a look at the front wheel bearings. Anyone have any part #'s, aftermarket or OEM?


----------

